
California Millennials–if we want to live here, we need to Stand Up - krausejj
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLRzfK6RJAw
======
oldmancoyote
More power to you! You should know that Millennials are not the only victims
of the current system. I'm 71, and I have to live in Mexico because I can't
afford a home near mass transit and a culturally vital environment.

